# I just launched a brand new JHP Video Tutorials website!



## jason324 (Jan 17, 2011)

What do ya think
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   It's all PHP technology, so it took me a while to learn how all that  stuff works.  I used wordpress's 2010 template and customized it in  Dreamweaver CS5 and Photoshop CS5.  I really put a ton of time into that  Banner image.   

Your thoughts good or bad would be greatly appreciated!!  I have some Bad's already so don't be afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JHP Video Tutorials - Free Photography Tutorials

Best,
Jay


----------

